# Weekly Competition 2014-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U2 R F R U F2 U
*2. *U R' U2 R U2 R F' R2 U2
*3. *R' F' U' R' U R U2 F' R2
*4. *U2 F2 R' F' U R2 F R2 F2
*5. *R F U' F2 R F' R2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B D B' L' R2 F' U2 B' U' L R' U
*2. *L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D R U B L2 U L2 F D2 F'
*3. *D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' F' R B2 F2 D2 B' D U' R B2
*4. *U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R U2 B' U R2 D' B' L2 B' F2
*5. *F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L' D F2 U2 B' L' D2 L' U2 B2 R U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B2 F2 Uw' Rw' Fw F' L2 B U' L2 F U' L' B2 L' D' B2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 R2 F U' B' R' U2 B2 Uw U Fw2 L2 B' Fw' D2 R2 B2 Rw Fw
*2. *Uw' L' Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw D2 Uw' Fw Rw B2 L' Uw U2 Rw2 Fw' R' F2 L Rw' R D U2 F2 Uw2 L' Fw' D' Uw F' L' D2 B F R' B' L2 Fw' Uw R'
*3. *Fw' Uw U2 B' F Rw Uw' Rw R' F' U2 Fw' U2 Fw' L' D' Uw2 U B Fw2 F D Rw' D B' R' U Fw' Rw Uw R' Fw' R' D Uw2 U Fw Uw Fw L
*4. *L2 D' R' B2 Fw Rw' U B2 Fw' L' Rw' Uw Fw Rw' B' L' D' Fw Rw F' D2 Uw Rw Fw' D' B Rw U' Fw R2 Uw L2 Rw' Fw' L' D' R' U2 B2 U
*5. *F2 U Rw2 R' Uw' L Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 U F Rw' D' U' L Rw' R' D2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 B D B2 Fw2 D2 Rw' D' U B' Fw' U2 L' Rw' R Uw2 U2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' R B Bw2 L' Dw2 L' Rw Bw Rw' Dw' F Dw Lw' Bw D2 F U2 F L2 D2 B2 L R' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 U L2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Dw L' Rw R2 F2 R2 D Uw Rw2 D Lw2 Rw2 Uw' U R D' Lw2 B Bw' F Uw Fw2 D' Dw Uw' U2 R
*2. *Dw' Fw2 R2 D' Lw Fw2 Rw' B2 U2 B L B' Bw Fw Uw' Rw2 Dw R' Fw2 D Fw Uw' L2 Bw2 Dw2 R' F2 R B' Rw' R D2 Uw' R' B Bw Rw R B' F Dw Fw Lw B' D U L2 Lw2 Rw R D Uw' U2 R2 Dw F2 Uw' L Lw U
*3. *Lw' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw D2 Rw' U' Bw Dw F' Dw Lw' Fw D' B Bw Lw D' Fw2 L Fw' L R Bw2 D Uw2 Bw Dw' U Bw' Lw D2 Lw' B2 Bw' F D' Rw D2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw' U' B2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Bw Rw D2 Fw R2 D' U Rw Fw' D2 U'
*4. *Uw' Rw' Uw Bw Lw D2 Uw U Fw' D' Dw' U B' Lw' F2 L B2 Lw D B2 Uw F' D2 L2 R Dw' L2 Dw L2 Dw' Fw2 Lw Dw2 U B' U L Rw2 R B D Dw2 U Lw' F2 Lw2 Bw' F' D2 L Rw U2 R' Uw2 Rw R Fw' R B Lw
*5. *Dw2 B2 F' U Rw2 R2 U2 Fw2 Dw U' Fw2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 D Dw U Lw2 U' Bw L' Bw Fw Rw2 R Dw' Lw B' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw Lw Rw F' D2 U R Uw2 L D Rw2 U B' Lw Rw2 Uw' U' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L B F' D R

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2L2 2B 2U' 2R 2F' U2 B 3U2 3F L' 3R D 2R2 B 2D' 3U L2 B2 F2 L2 2D2 B 2B 3U 2L 2B' 2F' 2R B 2L 3R' D2 2U B2 2B2 2L 3R2 2U2 R B2 2U2 L 3F2 2U2 U2 2B' R2 2B' 2R B 2U U2 L2 B 2F R' 2F2 2D2 3U2 2B2 2F2 2D2 L 3U2 2L F2 3U 2L' 2B2
*2. *R2 2D' U' L 2L2 U2 3R2 3U 2U2 3F' 2L 2B 2D' 2F F L' 3R2 D' 2R D 3F' 3U' 3R' 2D2 2F2 2D F' 3R2 D 2B 3U' 3F' D' 2F2 2D 3U' 3F D' 2U2 2B' 2D' 3U 2U F2 3U' 3F2 3U B2 2D L2 3F R 2D' R D 3U 2U' 2L D' 2U2 F' 3R2 2B2 D2 L 3R 2F' L' R' U
*3. *R2 2D' L 2L 3F L 2D' 3U2 R U 3R 2R2 R 2F2 2D2 2R2 R 2B2 2F2 3R2 2B' 3F F 3R D' U2 R 2B D 3U2 2U U B U R 2B2 3F2 U 3F 3U2 B 2B2 F2 L' 2B' 3F 2D 2U R2 2D2 3U2 L' 2L 3R 2B' 3F 2F' F 2L' U2 3R 2R2 U' B' L' 3R2 2D2 B 2F' 3R
*4. *3F' 2L 3U 2U' 2R 3F 3U' U2 F 3R D 2B2 2F2 U R2 B2 3R2 3F2 F D B2 2B2 3F' F2 3U2 R' 2D' 3U2 2L 2B2 2L' B2 L 2D' 2L2 B' U' 2B 2D F2 R' 2F' 3U2 3R2 R2 U L2 2D L' 2U' B' F2 L' U 2B' 2D2 2L' 3R' 2U' B2 R 2F' 3U 3F' F2 L2 2R2 3F F' 2L'
*5. *2R U' 3R U2 2B 2L 3R2 3F 2L2 3R2 2D' L 2U' R' B' 3F 2R2 2F' 2L2 D 2L2 3R D' F 3R' 2B 2D2 2B L2 2L 2F2 U' B2 2F' 2L D 3U' L B 2B2 3R 2B 2F R2 2U' B F2 2L R 2B' 3F 2F2 2R' 2B' D2 B 2D' L' 2D' L' 3R2 R 3F 2F' R U' 2L U2 3R2 D

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U U2 L' 2L' 3L2 3R 2R 2B' L' B' D' 3D L 3B2 2D2 U2 2B F 3R D B 3F' L' 3U' 2U' 2F' 3D' 3R 3D F2 3D' 3F2 D' 3D' 3U' F 2D 2U B D 2U' R 2U U R' 2D 3U 2R2 D 2D F D 3F' 2R D2 3D 3L2 B2 2B' 2L2 3F' 2U' 3B 2R2 3D2 3L 3U R2 F2 3D2 2R' R 3F' 2U 3B2 3D 3F2 U' 3F 2L 3B2 F2 2L 2B 3F' 2L2 3R2 3U' F 2D 3U' 3F2 D 3D' B' 2D 2L 2D U2 3B'
*2. *3B2 2F L' R 3B F2 R2 3D' L2 3R 2U 3R' F2 L 3L 2R' B' 2L' 2U 3B2 2L D 3R 2D2 3B2 2D' 3F' L 2B 3R' 3F2 2R 3F F 3L' D2 3L 2U2 L D 2L B2 3R' 2R B2 3B' L' 3B' 3F' U' 2R' 2D2 3D 3B' 2D' 3R' D2 3D' 3F2 F U' 3B L' 3L' 3F2 L' 3R2 D' 3F' 2F 3D2 3B' 3F2 F D' U 2B2 F' R B L' 3F 2F R' U 2F' D' 3U' 3F2 F2 2R' 3U' L 2L2 2R' 2B 2F2 F2 3U' R'
*3. *3F2 2U 2F' 3U' 3F' 2F 3R2 2D' 2F 3U' R B2 F2 D 2L 3L2 2D' 2R2 R 3U2 3R2 D' 3L' D 3D2 R' 3B2 3D2 2R' 3U' R2 U' 2L U' 3F U2 2L 3L 3D 2U2 2F R' 3F2 2U' F2 2D 2F 3U 3B 2F 3L2 2R 3U 2U' L2 3L2 2B 2D2 3U2 3F' 2R2 U2 3F U R 2D B R 2U' R 3D2 2R 3B 3F' F' U L' 2R F2 3D2 3U2 3F D2 2B2 2R' D2 2U2 2F R' 3U2 2U U' 3F2 2F' 2D' L 3L2 3R' 2R2 3D
*4. *3L D2 2L' 3D 2U2 3L' B 3F 3L' 3D 3R2 2R2 B 2F 2L 3L 3R' D2 3D 2R B' R2 2U U2 2R2 D' 2D' 2U' U' 3B2 2R2 D 3R' 2R' R F' 2D' 3U 3F2 D 2B' 3F 3R B F2 3R2 B' 2B' 3B 2F2 F' L2 2B 3B 2F' 3R 2R R' 2B2 3L2 3R' 3F' 2L' 3B2 U' 3L' D' 3F' F' L' F2 L' 2R' D' 3D2 2U 2B F 2D2 3R' 2F2 L' 2B F' 3L 2B L 3B' D 3U2 2B' 2F2 3R2 U' L' 2L2 3R R 2B 3B2
*5. *2L2 D' B 3R D 2U2 U 2F2 F2 3D 3R2 2F2 U2 2R2 B' D B' 3U' 2L2 U' R2 2B U' 3L2 R' B' 2F2 R' B' 2D2 3D 3U' B 3B 2R 3U' 2R2 3B2 R' D' 3B2 R' 2B F' 3L 3R' 3D2 3U2 R2 B 3L2 2D' L2 F 2D' B2 2B' D B 2F' F' D2 2U2 2B' 3B 3D' 3U2 2R2 2B 3F 3U' 3B2 3F2 L 3D 2B 3B2 F' D R' 3F2 3L' 2U 3F' L 2D B F D2 2U2 3B' 3R 2B 2U' 3L 2U2 2R2 3F2 3U' 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F R' U R F2 R U'
*2. *U F2 R2 U R U F2
*3. *F U R F U' R2 F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U B2 U R' U' F' D L R B2 L F2 R2
*2. *R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R F2 L B U' F2 L U2 F' U
*3. *R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L' U2 F' D2 U B L' R F R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 U' B Fw F' D' B' F2 L B2 U Fw Rw Fw F2 D2 R' B2 R' F D Uw R' D U' Fw2 D' B' L Uw B' Rw' U B2 R F' D2 Fw2 Rw' U'
*2. *U' F' Uw2 L' R' U' Fw2 F Uw2 B Fw2 Uw2 B F' L' D2 B' D' Uw' R F' Rw2 Fw2 F L Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw' L2 F D2 Uw' R B Uw' U2 R' B' R2
*3. *Uw' F2 Uw' B2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw Fw U2 R2 U' L' B2 U Fw Rw B' Fw2 Rw' F D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2 D B Fw2 Uw2 B U2 L' D' Fw' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw U2 Bw2 D' Dw R2 U2 Rw' R U2 Lw' U' B Uw B' D2 B L2 R' Fw R' B2 Bw2 L' B D Lw2 F' Lw D Dw L' U' Fw' Rw2 D2 Dw B2 Fw F R' Dw' Lw' Rw U' R2 Bw2 Rw D' L D2 Dw' U' Bw' D' U
*2. *D' U' Bw F' Dw' L' Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 F L' Bw2 D Lw2 Fw' R' Dw2 Uw Lw' Fw L2 R' Fw2 U Fw' L2 Uw F2 Lw Fw' Rw Fw' Lw D U' Rw' Fw Dw Bw' R Dw' R D2 Dw' U2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw L2 Bw F L2
*3. *Fw D R' D2 Fw2 R U2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw' D Bw' Uw' L' Dw2 L' B2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw F R Bw' L D' U2 Lw2 Dw2 R2 Bw R Fw2 L2 R Bw Uw2 Fw Dw Bw2 Fw D' B2 Rw R' Bw L Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' U2 F' R2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2U' 2L' 3F2 2R2 2U R' D 2R D R2 D' 2U 2L2 R2 3F' 2D 2L F' L' U2 2F 2D 2B 3U2 F2 2U2 B2 2B2 3R' B2 2B' 3F 2D 3U 3F' L' 2F' 2D2 2B2 2F' L' R' 2F2 2L2 2R' B2 F' D2 2F 2D B2 3R B' 3U 3R2 2F' L' D L' F 3U2 3F R U2 B2 2L2 2U 2L U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U F' 2D2 R 3D2 2U' U L 2B2 3F F 3L2 2B L 2U 3R' R2 D2 2F D 3F' 2D 3D' L2 2D 3B' 3R' 2R R' F' 3D2 3U F' D 3B' 2U2 2R2 R2 U' 3L B2 3U' 3F L2 2L2 F2 R' U 3B D' 2L D' 3D' 3L 2U2 3F L' 2D2 2B' 3B2 F2 3U 3B' 2F' 2D2 L2 B2 3F F2 D L2 3L2 B 2D2 2U R' B 2B' R2 F2 2L' 3R' 3B2 L 2F 3L' R 2F 3L' 2R2 3F2 D 2F' 2L2 2B' F2 2U 2L2 3R2 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 R2 U2 L' F R2 D R2 B L D2 R' D'
*2. *L' B D' F2 L2 F D B2 U' D2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 D2
*3. *L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U B2 U F2 U R F R B U L' B U' R2 U'
*4. *D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' R' D U2 F L2 U F' D U2 R'
*5. *D2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 F' R' U' B F2 U R2 F'
*6. *F2 B2 R B' U' D' R U2 F U' D' L2 D F2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2
*7. *B' L2 U R' U2 F2 U D F' U2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2
*8. *D2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D' B' R F2 D F' U F2 L
*9. *L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' D B' D2 L D2 B2 L' F2 D2
*10. *F' D2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 R D2 B' D' L B2 D' U R'
*11. *U2 B2 D2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' F D' F2 D R' D2 F2 L' U
*12. *R D2 L' B2 R U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' B U L' B D2 B2 L R
*13. *F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B R2 F' D2 F2 D U B' R2
*14. *R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' D F2 L F2 D2 U L D2 F
*15. *F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 F D' B' U L' B' D' R U' L2 U2
*16. *L2 R2 D' R2 D U B2 R2 U' L2 U' R U F' D2 B2 D' L R' F' U
*17. *B2 U F2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' U' B R' D2 U R' D2 R' F2 L D2
*18. *F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R B L' R' U' R' D B' D2 B2 R'
*19. *L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' U' F L' B U' B2 R U2 L U F2
*20. *D B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 D F' L2 D R' F
*21. *R2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' R F' U' R2 F' L B' U2
*22. *D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 L' D L U L2 B' F' L U2 L
*23. *U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B U' L' F D' R2 D B2 U R
*24. *R2 D' B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F U' B2 F' D' L U2 B D' L2
*25. *B2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B' U' R B2 F' D' B2 L U2 L
*26. *B2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' B D U L2 B' L F' U F
*27. *D L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 U' R F' L2 B' F' R
*28. *D2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F R F2 U2 F' L2 D' F'
*29. *F' L' F U L D F2 R' F U B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2
*30. *U' F2 L2 B R D' F L2 U' D' R F2 L' F2 R F2 U2 L D2 R' F2
*31. *D2 B U2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' F2 U' R B2 U' L' D' U2
*32. *R U2 B2 R2 L' F L B' R U R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D R2
*33. *L' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L' U2 R D B D2 F U2 L
*34. *L2 B L2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' B' D' L2 B2 D2 L D R' F
*35. *L' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D L' U' F D L2 D' U' B' R
*36. *B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B U' L D' R' F' D2 U2 F' R2
*37. *R F' U' F' B D2 L' U R2 F B2 U2 R' D2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2
*38. *L2 U' F2 D2 B U' D2 L' F' L D2 L' U2 L D2 B2 R' L2 D2 B2
*39. *F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R F2 D' B R2 D2 R' U' R2 D2 F'
*40. *U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D' L U F B2 L2 D F2 U F2 D B2 D R2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 U' B' U L F' R' D B F2 R2 D R
*2. *R2 B' R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 B D U R B' L B' F2
*3. *U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 B' U R U B2 F2 L U' B R F
*4. *U' R U' B' L B' U D R' D2 R D2 R B2 L D2 L F2 L2
*5. *F2 L' D2 L' D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 R' U F' R' D2 F L' D' U F R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U B' L B' U F L2 R U R2 B
*2. *R2 D' U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' F L' R F D F R U R2
*3. *B2 U2 F' R2 B L2 F' R2 B' R2 F U' R D' L2 F' U2 R' D U' L2
*4. *L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 U' L2 R D B L2 D' R B U
*5. *F2 L2 F U2 B L2 R2 F' U2 B2 L R2 F D2 L' R' U R' B2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B' R' D L F R' B D' U' R
*2. *B2 R' U B2 R F R L F B2 U D2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D'
*3. *D2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U' F D2 B' F2 R2 D2 L D B2
*4. *B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L F' D2 B2 R U' L' B' R' U'
*5. *F L2 U F' R B U F L' D2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L B' U' B' R' B D' F U' R L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R F U' R' U2
*3. *B2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' F' D2 L' U F2 L B2
*4. *B2 Fw U B Fw2 Rw B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw2 F' Rw' R Fw Uw R F D L2 D F' D' Uw' U2 B D' B Fw L2 Rw R B2 Uw' Rw' R F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R' U R2 F R' F2 R2 U'
*3. *D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D U2 L B2 F' L R B D2 B' F' U'
*4. *B2 Fw2 R' B2 F' D2 R' D2 Uw' U B Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw' R' B' Fw L Fw L' Rw2 D U B U R' U' F2 D U' Rw Fw F' D2 B' Rw' Fw D2
*5. *Dw2 R2 Uw' L' F' Lw2 R' U Lw B L' Uw' Bw2 F Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw' Fw' L2 Rw' R' D2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw Lw' D' B2 L' D Dw U Rw2 Uw Rw Fw U' L' Lw2 Bw2 Fw F Lw Bw2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 R B F Uw Fw' D' Rw' B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B R B' U L R' B l' b'
*2. *R' B L R' L U' R' U r u
*3. *B L' B U' B' U' L' u
*4. *R' U' L U B' L' U R' r' u
*5. *L' R' L' U L B' U' B' l' r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 6)
*2. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2)
*3. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 4)
*4. *(0, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, -4) / (6, 0)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D' L' D R U R L'
*2. *D' U' D R' U R D' R'
*3. *L' D R U L R
*4. *R U R D' U L D L U'
*5. *L' R' U' R' U' D L' D U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 14, 2014)

*2x2 : *4.60, (5.72), (3.98), 5.58, 5.64 = *5.27*
*3x3 : *16.01, (13.79), 16.80, (21.10), 14.97 = *15.93*
*4x4 : *57.64, (1:02.62), (53.07), 53.38, 58.65 = *56.56*
*5x5 : *(1:41.43), 1:53.68, (2:23.85), 1:52.91, 1:47.16 = *1:51.25*
*6x6 : *(3:20.82), 2:58.58, 3:04.31, (2:57.31), 3:03.87 = *3:02.25*
*7x7 : *(4:14.31), (4:44.60), 4:18.77, 4:27.34, 4:40.27 = *4:28.79*
*2x2 BLD : *38.48, 46.32, DNF = *38.48*
*3x3 BLD : *2:41.40, DNF, DNF = *2:41.40*
*4x4 BLD : *11:14, 15:07, DNF = *11:14*
*5x5 BLD : *31:38, 28:11
*Multi BLD : 4/4 (24:33)*
*OH : *52.56, 48.26, (42.62), 43.79, (52.78) = *48.20*
*MTS : *(1:05.64), 49.50, 1:03.11, 56.72, (46.64) = *56.44*
*2-4 relay : 1:14.61*
*2-5 relay : 3:29.36*
*Clock : *21.40, (14.92), 16.42, (DNF), 17.33 = *18.38*
*Megaminx : *1:39.63, (1:48.57), 1:34.31, (1:30.56), 1:45.05 = *1:39.66*
*Pyraminx : *(5.74), 6.02, (6.36), 6.25, 5.75 = *6.01*
*Square-1 : *37.99, 28.54, 35.53, (26.78), (44.58) =*34.02*
*Skewb : *14.76, (7.85), (18.02), 10.70, 11.98 = *12.48*


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 14, 2014)

2x2: 6.21, (18.10), 5.28, 7.41, (5.14) = 6.30
3x3: 19.40 (15.97) 17.95 16.22 (19.77) = 17.86
2BLD: 1:38.56, 57.51, DNF(1:25.96) = 57.51
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
4BLD: DNF(20:36.07)[12:45.76], DNF(19:40.89)[12:23.72], 22:30.07[13:11.68] = 22:30.07
3x3 OH: (22.28) 25.85 (29.76) 22.29 24.38 = 24.17
Pyraminx: 12.18 13.24 (10.98) 11.32 (15.39) = 12.25

Crazy good OH average. The first sub 26 in any race or comp here.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

2x2: 3.21, 4.12, 1.84, 5.74, 3.03 = 3.45
Decent average, could've been a really good average if I didn't mess up the 3rd.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jan 15, 2014)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 24


Spoiler



Scramble: L B' U' B' R' B D' F U' R L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L2
Solution: F R2 U R U R2 U' F R F B L B' R2 B L' B' R2 U2 B R' D B L'

On Inverse Scramble with Premove F':
L B' D' R B' // 2x2x2
U2 * F2 // 2x2x3
F R' F' // EO
U R2 U' R' U' R2 // AB3C
F' // premove correction

Insert at *: R2 B L B' R2 B L' B'


----------



## Roman (Jan 15, 2014)

3BLD: DNF(53.21), *1:25.06*, 1:32.20
4BLD: *3:16.13*[1:43.14], 3:28.28[1:45.52], DNF(3:30.15[1:33.58], 2c)
5BLD: 6:41.94, *6:11.73*[2:55.07], ...


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 15, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 7.99 (10.35) 7.88 8.13 (7.72) = *8.00* // Think that is a PB
*3x3x3*: (21.86) 22.97 22.62 (27.45) 23.24 = *22.94* 
*4x4x4*: 2:20.09 2:03.59 (2:27.54) 2:12.83 (2:03.45) = *2:12.17* 
*5x5x5*: 7:47.35 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* 
*Pyraminx*: (37.01) 27.56 30.31 (18.26) 20.74 = *26.20* 
*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: *DNF* // That scramble has nothing for me


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 15, 2014)

*2x2*: 3.25, (4.44), (2.97), 3.63, 3.93 = *3.60*
*3x3*: 13.80, 14.03, (12.81), 13.81, (16.50) = *13.88*
*4x4*: 51.31, (59.75), 59.55, 51.21, (51.06) = *54.02*
*5x5*: (2:04.27), 2:03.03, (1:43.58), 1:58.44, 1:45.47 *1:55.65*
*6x6*: 4:52.56, 4:40.28, 4:55.55, 4:27.55
*2BLD*: (1:18.13), (2:04.68), 1:45.75 = *1:18.13*
*3BLD*: 4:19.43, DNF(3:44.19), DNF(3:23.34) = *4:19.43*
*4BLD*:
*Multi*:
*OH*: 24.27, 26.36, (30.09), 25.38, (22.96) = *25.34*
*Clock*:
*Mega*:
*Pyra*: 9.61, 10.72, (5.65), 10.71, (14.05) = *10.35*
*Sq-1*: 29.19, (42.47), 38.08, 36.33, (25.61) = *34.53*


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 16, 2014)

*2x2* - 10.42 7.87 10.20 (10.79) (6.85) = 9.50 // Learning CLL and my recognition is horrible.
*3x3* - (18.51) 17.22 (14.56) 18.81 17.42 = 17.72
*4x4* - 2:11.68 2:09.68 1:33.50 1:40.52 1:37.92 = 1:49.40 Bad start
*OH* - 28.27 34.58 33.38 21.32 28.32 = 29.99


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 16, 2014)

What is 3x3 Match the Scramble?!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 16, 2014)

*3x3x3:* 17.01, 17.40, (17.62), (15.04), 17.50 = *17.30*
*3x3x3BLD:* *2:06.38*, 2:57.51, 2:21.31
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 9:24.40, *8:00.82*
comment: memo times were ?, 6:02, 4:30
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, *14:36.35*, 17:59.36
comment: memo times were 9:30ish, 8:30ish, 10:01


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> What is 3x3 Match the Scramble?!



You have two cubes. Scramble one. Then you shall not solve that one, but 
instead make the other solved one (as fast as possible) be identical to the first
scrambled. (Solve the other to the first state).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 17, 2014)

*2x2: 3.09* = 2.70, 3.31, (2.23), 3.27, (3.31)
*3x3: 12.77* = (11.27), 12.25, 12.85, (15.05), 13.21
*4x4: 59.62* = 56.53, 57.19, 1:02.26, 1:14.22, 59.41
*5x5: 2:04.09* = (1:52.55), 1:57.01, 2:08.22, 2:07.03, (2:14.50)
*3x3 BLD: 2:31.79* = 2:31.78, DNF, DNF
*3x3 OH: 20.97 *= 20.13, (26.45), 18.72, (16.64), 24.05
*Megaminx: 2:05.03* = (1:59.45), 2:09.31, (2:18.55), 2:02.21, 2:03.57
*Pyraminx: 4.41* = 4.63, (5.27), 3.84, 4.76, (3.77)
*Square-1: 31.27* = 33.19, (35.32), 32.67, 27.94, (18.89)
*Skewb: 15.36 *= 13.34, (9.10), (17.56), 17.39, 15.36

2x2, 3BLD, OH were all good.
5x5, Megaminx, and Skewb were bad.


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 18, 2014)

2x2=7.00, 7.57, 7.51, 8.04, 8.13=7.71


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2014)

*3x3:* 16.79, (14.84), (DNF), 18.34, 15.16 = 16.76
*4x4:* (58.71), 57.67, 49.44, (48.30), 52.52 = 53.21
*5x5:* (1:26.95), 1:34.56, (1:37.92), 1:35.27, 1:33.41 = 1:34.41
*6x6:* 3:04.44, 2:59.25, (3:08.56), (2:46.28), 3:06.64 = 3:03.44
*7x7:* (4:42.27), (4:57.76), 4:47.91, 4:54.45, 4:48.77 = 4:50.38
*OH:* (30.76), (DNF), 31.86, 31.84, 31.36 = 31.69
*Megaminx:* 1:56.16, (1:51.10), 1:58.47, 2:06.90, (2:07.73) = 2:00.51


----------



## cc9tough (Jan 19, 2014)

2x2: 4.21, 6.51, (3.29), 4.50, (6.65) Avg. = 5.07
3x3: (20.29), 17.70, (17.64), 18.00, 18.91 Avg. = 18.20
4x4: 1:05.70, 1:12.09, 1:05.73, (1:02.82), (1:12.31) Avg. = 1:07.84
5x5: 2:33.86, (2:09.16), (2:38.03), 2:27.27, 2:23.22 Avg. = 2:28.12
6x6: (5:09.32), 4:41.09, 4:43.02, (4:30.43), 4:36.26 Avg. = 4:40.12
7x7: (7:18.04), 7:47.10, 7:46.36, (7:51.23), 7:39.12 Avg. = 7:44.19
2x2 BLD: 42.42, 57.51, (40.61) =40.61
3x3 BLD: DNF, 4:59.01, DNF = 4:59.01
4x4 BLD: 
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 2/2 (11:59)
3x3 OH: 31.83, 31.00, 35.34, 29.90, 23.78 Avg. = 30.91
3x3 with Feet: 1:33.07, (1:51.24), (1:16.30), 1:35.07, 1:38.30 Avg. = 1:35.69
3x3 Match the Scramble: (1:48.27), 1:37.54, (1:28.05), 1:33.33, 1:41.76 Avg. = 1:37.54
FMC: 43
2-3-4 Relay: 1:44.03
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:24.89
Clock: 20.39, (20.34), 20.53, 20.45, (23.31) Avg. = 20.46
Megaminx: 1:37.86, (1:28.12), (1:47.95), 1:45.19, 1:39.70 Avg. = 1:40.92
Pyraminx: 7.82, 11.04, (6.94), 8.95, (11.94) Avg. = 9.27
Square-1: 1:06.54, 1:27.82, 1:17.37, 1:03.61, 1:01.35 Avg. = 1:09.17
Skewb: (33.43), 29.31, 30.57, (21.88), 26.77 Avg. = 28.88


----------



## Iggy (Jan 20, 2014)

MultiBLD: 1/3 in 3:45.54

Odder's website isn't accepting this, probably because it's -1 points


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

3x3 Blind only
1. DNF
2. DNF (16:05.XX) One set of flipped edges for first blind solve. All i had to do is D L2 Y' M2 Flipped edge alg FUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

*FMC - 42*


Spoiler



Scramble - L B' U' B' R' B D' F U' R L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L2
D' F R L2 D2 - 2x2 block (5)
U' F2 R D' F D - partial 2x3 block (6)
R' F2 R F2 U2 D R' D' - 2x3 block + 3rd pair (8)
F U F U' - setup 4th pair (4)
F' U F L' U L U' - F2L (7)
R2 L' U R' U R U2 R' U R' L - OLL (11)
F2 - AUF (1)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 21, 2014)

Results for week 3: congrats to Iggy, mycube and qaz

*2x2x2*(38)

 1.81 Coolster01
 2.11 stevecho816
 2.77 riley
 3.08 AustinReed
 3.09 rickcube
 3.27 Iggy
 3.45 Tim Major
 3.60 CJF2L 1
 3.94 yuxuibbs
 4.04 mycube
 4.04 Tx789
 4.14 steven123505
 4.41 MatejMuzatko
 4.52 jaysammey777
 4.82 blairubik
 5.05 FaLoL
 5.07 cc9tough
 5.10 uvafan
 5.26 SweetSolver
 5.27 bacyril
 5.73 Regimaster
 5.76 PaintKiller
 5.81 Mikel
 5.86 qaz
 5.93 lunchmaster
 6.30 PianoCube
 6.31 rona3
 7.15 Schmidt
 7.71 tengurocks
 7.80 ickathu
 7.95 thatkid
 8.00 MarcelP
 8.10 Methuselah96
 8.23 LostGent
 9.50 Bindedsa
 10.71 patrickcuber
 23.90 MatsBergsten
 DNF giorgi
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.79 riley
 10.44 AustinReed
 10.49 stevecho816
 11.91 mycube
 12.08 yuxuibbs
 12.77 rickcube
 13.50 MatejMuzatko
 13.59 blairubik
 13.68 FaLoL
 13.75 Iggy
 13.88 CJF2L 1
 14.14 lunchmaster
 15.93 bacyril
 16.23 typeman5
 16.76 Dene
 17.03 giorgi
 17.30 cmhardw
 17.46 Tx789
 17.72 Bindedsa
 17.84 qaz
 17.86 PianoCube
 18.05 jaysammey777
 18.20 cc9tough
 18.34 Regimaster
 18.56 steven123505
 18.82 rona3
 19.02 Mikel
 19.68 Perff
 20.82 ickathu
 21.15 larosh12
 21.33 PaintKiller
 21.43 Schmidt
 22.14 Methuselah96
 22.94 MarcelP
 24.63 thatkid
 26.25 Gordon
 26.92 patrickcuber
 28.41 LostGent
 32.01 MatsBergsten
 38.21 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(27)

 47.69 FaLoL
 47.69 riley
 47.89 uvafan
 49.70 AustinReed
 49.99 Iggy
 52.41 mycube
 53.21 Dene
 54.02 CJF2L 1
 56.56 bacyril
 59.62 rickcube
 1:07.35 yuxuibbs
 1:07.84 cc9tough
 1:07.91 qaz
 1:09.74 steven123505
 1:09.91 jaysammey777
 1:12.14 MatejMuzatko
 1:13.69 giorgi
 1:15.64 Regimaster
 1:17.41 thatkid
 1:22.82 rona3
 1:23.22 blairubik
 1:30.38 Mikel
 1:39.46 Methuselah96
 1:46.07 Schmidt
 1:49.37 Bindedsa
 2:12.17 MarcelP
 2:14.56 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:34.01 mycube
 1:34.41 Dene
 1:38.49 FaLoL
 1:51.25 bacyril
 1:55.26 Iggy
 1:55.65 CJF2L 1
 1:56.98 uvafan
 2:04.01 qaz
 2:04.09 rickcube
 2:28.12 cc9tough
 2:29.74 jaysammey777
 2:46.75 MatejMuzatko
 2:52.88 Mikel
 4:56.63 MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:01.29 FaLoL
 3:02.25 bacyril
 3:03.44 Dene
 3:47.82 qaz
 4:34.32 jaysammey777
 4:40.12 cc9tough
 4:40.13 CJF2L 1
 5:02.38 Mikel
11:14.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:28.79 bacyril
 4:48.02 FaLoL
 4:50.38 Dene
 5:27.89 qaz
 5:49.91 AustinReed
 6:35.26 jaysammey777
 7:26.30 Mikel
 7:44.19 cc9tough
15:15.33 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 17.16 stevecho816
 19.24 yuxuibbs
 20.25 riley
 20.97 rickcube
 21.65 uvafan
 22.03 AustinReed
 23.74 mycube
 24.17 PianoCube
 25.34 CJF2L 1
 27.47 Iggy
 29.99 Bindedsa
 30.91 cc9tough
 31.69 Dene
 31.90 lunchmaster
 32.52 PaintKiller
 33.45 Tx789
 33.46 steven123505
 38.12 Methuselah96
 41.83 Mikel
 42.02 rona3
 43.04 jaysammey777
 43.06 FaLoL
 45.83 qaz
 47.10 larosh12
 48.20 bacyril
 50.48 ickathu
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:13.59 riley
 1:35.48 cc9tough
 2:01.03 qaz
 2:11.24 Iggy
 2:49.81 Mikel
 5:40.51 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.97 Coolster01
 10.47 riley
 17.75 Tx789
 19.12 Iggy
 21.84 stevecho816
 23.28 Mikel
 29.96 MatejMuzatko
 30.77 qaz
 38.48 bacyril
 39.59 MatsBergsten
 40.61 cc9tough
 57.51 PianoCube
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 34.59 riley
 43.70 Iggy
 45.63 mycube
 1:14.72 Mikel
 1:17.56 qaz
 1:20.00 ScottTheCuber
 1:24.05 MatsBergsten
 1:25.06 Roman
 2:06.38 cmhardw
 2:11.61 MatejMuzatko
 2:31.78 rickcube
 2:41.40 bacyril
 2:49.26 jaysammey777
 4:19.43 CJF2L 1
 4:59.01 cc9tough
 DNF PianoCube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:16.13 Roman
 4:08.78 mycube
 4:16.95 Iggy
 6:22.02 MatsBergsten
 7:53.16 Mikel
 8:00.82 cmhardw
 9:28.95 qaz
11:14.00 bacyril
22:30.07 PianoCube
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:11.73 Roman
 7:46.01 Iggy
14:36.35 cmhardw
15:45.13 Mikel
28:11.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF qaz
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

16/20 (52:29)  mycube
10/10 (52:58)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (24:33)  bacyril
2/2 ( 3:46)  riley
2/2 (11:59)  cc9tough
3/5 (16:16)  Mikel
3/5 (19:42)  jaysammey777
1/2 ( 9:54)  qaz
1/3 ( 3:45)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 54.98 jaysammey777
 56.44 bacyril
 1:18.02 qaz
 1:20.92 Iggy
 1:30.68 riley
 1:37.54 cc9tough
 2:13.52 MatsBergsten
 2:32.31 Mikel
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 53.68 AustinReed
 1:03.72 riley
 1:10.45 mycube
 1:10.95 Iggy
 1:13.02 FaLoL
 1:14.61 bacyril
 1:18.05 jaysammey777
 1:28.12 yuxuibbs
 1:30.14 qaz
 1:31.92 giorgi
 1:44.03 cc9tough
 1:47.00 blairubik
 1:50.75 MatejMuzatko
 1:52.93 Mikel
 2:29.72 Schmidt
 3:49.97 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:51.84 AustinReed
 2:57.28 mycube
 3:10.40 FaLoL
 3:12.28 riley
 3:19.29 Iggy
 3:21.07 qaz
 3:26.78 yuxuibbs
 3:29.36 bacyril
 4:17.72 Mikel
 4:20.01 jaysammey777
 4:24.89 cc9tough
 4:42.15 MatejMuzatko
 8:07.81 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(4)

 1.02 yuxuibbs
 2.14 qaz
 2.19 Mikel
 2.68 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.70 yuxuibbs
 4.84 Mikel
 5.99 jaysammey777
 29.79 qaz
*Skewb*(18)

 7.02 Skullush
 8.78 stevecho816
 9.27 Iggy
 9.35 yuxuibbs
 9.89 AustinReed
 11.69 riley
 12.10 Tx789
 12.48 bacyril
 13.00 FaLoL
 13.08 Mikel
 13.68 qaz
 14.54 MatejMuzatko
 15.36 rickcube
 17.70 SweetSolver
 21.90 Schmidt
 28.88 cc9tough
 29.73 mycube
 DNF jaysammey777
*Clock*(11)

 8.58 Perff
 8.75 Iggy
 11.91 qaz
 12.26 Mikel
 13.55 yuxuibbs
 18.38 bacyril
 19.02 mycube
 19.44 riley
 20.26 jaysammey777
 20.46 cc9tough
 27.71 FaLoL
*Pyraminx*(24)

 4.36 Iggy
 4.41 rickcube
 5.73 AustinReed
 6.01 bacyril
 6.05 ickathu
 6.41 Regimaster
 7.08 qaz
 7.67 Tx789
 8.01 riley
 9.09 yuxuibbs
 9.11 FaLoL
 9.27 cc9tough
 9.85 giorgi
 9.92 PaintKiller
 10.35 CJF2L 1
 11.22 jaysammey777
 11.76 SweetSolver
 11.79 mycube
 12.25 PianoCube
 14.36 Schmidt
 15.29 Mikel
 16.11 LostGent
 26.20 MarcelP
 46.41 MatejMuzatko
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:31.59 Iggy
 1:35.78 AustinReed
 1:35.80 jaysammey777
 1:38.06 FaLoL
 1:39.66 bacyril
 1:40.92 cc9tough
 1:59.28 mycube
 2:00.51 Dene
 2:05.03 rickcube
 2:16.30 qaz
 4:18.88 Mikel
*Square-1*(10)

 15.69 obatake
 18.42 Iggy
 31.27 rickcube
 34.02 bacyril
 34.53 CJF2L 1
 51.57 qaz
 1:00.51 jaysammey777
 1:09.17 cc9tough
 1:18.62 Mikel
 1:21.01 FaLoL
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 Meneghetti
29 guusrs
31 Attila
42 qaz
42 DuffyEdge
43 cc9tough
44 jaysammey777
69 Mikel
DNF  Iggy
DNF  mycube
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

346 Iggy
301 mycube
292 qaz
285 bacyril
274 riley
250 Mikel
240 jaysammey777
231 AustinReed
225 cc9tough
223 FaLoL
197 rickcube
194 yuxuibbs
166 CJF2L 1
152 MatsBergsten
140 stevecho816
134 MatejMuzatko
126 Dene
118 Tx789
92 uvafan
89 PianoCube
80 blairubik
80 steven123505
75 Regimaster
69 giorgi
67 cmhardw
65 lunchmaster
61 PaintKiller
58 Bindedsa
56 Coolster01
55 rona3
53 ickathu
49 Schmidt
48 Roman
48 MarcelP
41 Methuselah96
38 SweetSolver
34 Tim Major
32 thatkid
30 typeman5
29 Perff
21 Meneghetti
21 larosh12
20 guusrs
19 Attila
19 Skullush
18 DuffyEdge
18 LostGent
16 ScottTheCuber
14 obatake
12 tengurocks
12 patrickcuber
8 Gordon
4 RicardoRix


----------

